# Help making a descision: Incredible 4G LTE or Galaxy Nexus



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I know, I know... it's like asking dog lovers if they'd rather have a cat, BUT I'd like opinions 

The way I see it, the pro's:

1) I think I want a 4" screen instead of 4.67". I'm really tired of walking around with a brick, and I really liked the form factor of the 4" screens.
2) I like the idea of an LCD vs AMOLED. I don't like burn in, and with an LCD I don't have to worry about it.
3) It has an SD slot
4) It's global, and I'm going to Europe in May for a while
5) Signal strength is WAY better
6) Processor and GPU on it are better then the Nexus

The way I see the con's:
1) Resolution: 1280x768 vs 960x546 or something like that
2) Updates: 4.2 vs 4.0.4 as of now
3) No Wallet, ISIS only
4) Physical NAV Buttons

What do you all think? Am I missing something? Obviously DEV support is going to be little to none, I understand that.


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha you sound like my brother! Hes had every incredible phone to date haha.

Really depends on you, if you need global phone your decision is pretty much made if you'll need it regularly, otherwise gnex all the way baby!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

Unfortunately, sounds like the bootloader was just cracked yesterday so for me there is no way to tell what the Dev scene will be like... and I'm not too keen on going back to 4.0.4 otherwise the decision would have been much easier. Plus I run MIUI right now and not ready to give it up for sense. Have am opportunity to trade and don't know what to do.


----------

